
Ask HN: Best place for programmers to blog about code? - jcuga
I have benefited greatly from all sorts of great programming material that other people have put on the web.  Over the last few years I&#x27;ve accumulated quite a few nuggets of programming gold myself and I&#x27;d love to start sharing.  What are some good blogging platforms for programming blogs?<p>Preferably these platforms would be:<p>- free<p>- minimal personal info with no facebook&#x2F;twitter login required<p>- hosts images<p>- supports embedding code snippets in blog entries<p>From almost starting a blog recently, the best one I could find was Medium, but I&#x27;m curious as to what else might be out there.  For those of you who are already writing these sort of blogs, what do you use?
======
dudul
I would advocate Github Pages powered by Jekyll. You can use another static
site generator, but Jekyll is directly supported by GH pages, so it makes it
slightly easier to deploy.

I like not being dependent on a specific platform. If I decide that I don't
like Github pages anymore I can just take my static content and push it
somewhere else. Also, it makes it very easy to work on my posts offline.

~~~
Albright
If you're going to use Jekyll or some other self-hosted-ish service (as
opposed to Medium or Tumblr or so on), why not just deploy to your own
webspace rather than GitHub Pages?

~~~
dudul
Because it's free and there is nothing to do. I just create a repo that is my
blog, it kills 2 birds with one stone: I keep the content under source control
and it is made available as a website.

If I had another webspace I would have to keep my git repo, and in addition I
would have to push the generated content to my host. Effectively, when I
commit to my repo it's doing the publish automatically.

------
BorisMelnik
x2 for Github pages, it really has almost everything you need or a quick
workaround.

That said, I am a huge advocate for owning your own content. You never know
you might be an awesome writer that will turn into a famous blog :)

------
bluejellybean
Why not start your own website and post there?

